# 28" mudzillas vs 28" sniper at.



## Leprechaun110 (Sep 17, 2017)

Anyone have an opinion from first hand experience on these two? What's the pros and cons. Besides tire wear. Also, will they float a little 04 rancher 350?









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

